# Family Tree



## rsm (Aug 20, 2009)

We have just received our Stage One confirmation with our workbook. 

Can anyone recommend an easy to use free family tree software to download. I've done a quick google search but if you have recommendations that would be great. 

Thanks in advance lovely ladies

X


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi,

Do you have Microsoft PowerPoint? If so, Organisation charts are very easy to do for this.

X


----------



## rsm (Aug 20, 2009)

No sadly I don't have PowerPoint. I have a MAC. In the workbook it says there are lots of family tree software packages etc but it doesn't go on to recommend any!


----------



## mamu (Mar 16, 2013)

That's silly, if they know that there is good software they might as well point you in the right direction. I tried a few but in the end drew it by hand, as none worked for me.


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

You can register for ancestry.co.uk
You won't be able to add any records to verify things if you don't pay for a subscription but should be able to create a family tree. 

If not, my hobby is genealogy and I have an account with them. If you phone me and give me the details, I can make one for you in about half an hour and email it over. I'll then delete the tree as you wish so I don't keep a record. 
Very happy to help!

Arrows


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

I have a template but it's in Microsoft Word https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/95962814/Adoption%20Help%20Files/FamilyTree_Example.docx

or there's this one in jpeg format so you can edit in paint, etc. https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/95962814/Adoption%20Help%20Files/Family%20Tree%20Example.jpg

Obviously delete mine and my DW's names.


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

My hobby is also genealogy - the best software for a Mac would be Reunion. You can get it from:
http://www.genealogysupplies.com/product/Mac-Genealogy-Software/Reunion-10-for-the-Mac/

However at about £60 itis probably more than you would want to spend. You can sign up to Ancestry for a free 14 day trial which would allow you to create a chart and print it off. If you need more time you can join Ancestry for a month at a time.

Let me know if you need help.
Turia x


----------



## Frangipanii (Nov 21, 2011)

Just quickly dont bother spending money or spending ages because they take the information and out it on their own format. Draw it, present it nicely and relax! I spent ages on family tree, and everything else they asked us and was really disappointed when they asked me to simplify it for their format! Xxxx


----------



## babas (Oct 23, 2013)

We didn't do ours the social worker did it for us!


----------



## rsm (Aug 20, 2009)

You girls are amazing. Thank you for all your comments. 

I've got a very easy family tree to be honest, no divorces etc so I think from your advice I will draw it neatly and hope that does the trick. 

I'm a bit daunted by the workbook - I'm so rubbish at writing things etc ;(


----------



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

To get free and easy to use family trees you can google family tree template and take your pick! x


----------

